# DMH Police



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Can anyone provide some insight about the Department Of Mental Health Police?? (beside the crappy pay..) Duites? any good?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The duties of a CPO for DMH vary greatly depending on what facility you are assigned to. Some of the larger facilities have multiple Officers on shift with Officers assigned to patrol and others on desk duty, while other smaller facilities often have only one Officer on duty who are basically free to roam the grounds and are not fixed to one individual post. I have worked at both and just like everything else each have their ups and downs. The pay may not be great but usually overtime is readily available and the benefits are very appealing. Also, as a state employee we are contributing to the state pension fund which would transfer over to other state agencies, some municipalities, and some counties that are on the state system. This is a huge draw if people are looking for a Campus Police job who have intentions to move on to bigger and better things. If you have any questions specifically feel free to reply here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Arent they (DMH) trying to dump Worcester State Hospital?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Originally the state wanted to sell Worcester State, but when the powers that be researched the idea they found out that the property was donated to the state with the specific stipulation that they would maintain a hospital for the mentally ill or forfeit the property. Therefore that idea was dumped and they pulled the trigger on Medfield State Hospital instead.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I can provide some insight into the current opening at Brockton as well.
:wink:


----------

